# Veggies in the Flower Garden



## Shannon

Aside from the great food I get to eat, I love how beautiful everything looks as it grows. The shapes, colors, textures, smells, etc. Last year I put a watermelon plant in one of the flower pots in the front of my house because I love the shapes of the leaves and how the vines drape down it you don't train them up something. The two watermelons it produced were icing on my cake! This year I put a vining squash plant in the pot. The leaves look better than my Elephant Ears. They are huge and amazing. I can't wait to see what it will produce. I can't remember what type of seed it was when I shoved it in the dirt. Mother Nature is awe inspiring. Okay, I'm done being mushy about my garden.


----------

